# ID Question



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

What is he, I bought him at less than a inch back around march or april and now he is 6 inches. Was labeled as a baby black from Ash when I first bought him.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I would say compressus based on the spotting pattern but the body shape suggest rhombeus. I'm going to lean towards s. compressus because of the barring that I'm seeing. It's a really nice looking fish you have there.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

I agree with compressus because of the red anal fin and the oblong shaped spotting.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks like a rhom to me


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks guys, I hope frank can give his 2 cents. I would like it to be a rhom but I have never had a comp. But I would have been the first on p fury to grow out a monster rhom from the size of a dime. I have been doing great with 5 inches of growth since I got him back around april.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The spotting does suggest S. compressus....but the shape looks rhombeus to me. I could go either way on this...I am not convinced some of the barring isnt because of the pictures.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Those are the best pics I could get with my sh*tty Kodac. If I can get Jmaxs sisters cam I will try to get some better pics. Would it help if I pulled him out of the tank and got picks out of the water.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not for me...I like pictures in the tank better. A nice side shot with no flash is usually the best...as long as there is adequate lighting in the tank.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like a rhom CF.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Piranha TeAcH said:


> Looks like a rhom CF.


Yup, just like my old guy


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Thank guys, I thought is was a rhom but some people started telling me it looked like a comp so I thought I would get a couple of new opinions.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

A 6" rhom that still has juvenile spots? Learn something every day.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's common to see spots on rhoms past the 6" mark, I had a gold diamond that had some of it's spots still at 8".


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like Rhom to me a nice one at that like the nice red eyes and color but Im no expert


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i do see barring that could suggest comp but everything else looks like rhom. i'd guess rhom, and a nice one too.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Bolivian rhom like Triggas?


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

It looks exactly the same as mine and the one from Feefa id-ed as Compressus CF.

Nice fish BTW!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

They do look very simular, nice fish Frank.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

They do look alot alike I guess only time will tell. Your guy looks really nice too.


----------

